# radinox and aluminum lips



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

I recently bought a set of 3-piece wheels, one of the rear lips is fairly rashed. I want to put bigger lips on the rears, and I found out about radinox lips on Felgen Fuchs an how they are superior to aluminum lips. As I will only be replacing the two rear lips would radinox lips work with aluminum lips in the front? Is there a big difference in color? Also does anyone have experience with the radinox lips from Felgen Fuchs? I've heard there're different strengths/types of lips branded as radinox.

Thanks
-Matt


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

Alright, I found out that radinox lips will match aluminum lips. 

But I have no info on the quality of felgenfuchs radinox lips, anyone?


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone have an opinion on radinox vs aluminum lips. I'm ordering this week and leaning towards the radinox lips as they're suppost to be stronger.


----------

